# Ford 641 Lift



## bombard16 (Jul 31, 2012)

Hello, I need some help with my ford 641 3 point lift. I noticed last week that my lift stopped working. I checked the fluids and it was very low. There is not leak in the tractor. I opened the side drain for my transmission and found the missing hydraulic oil. How do I stop the fluid from leaking into the transmission?


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

The 641 hydraulic system has 2 tubes (suction & pressure) that run through the transmission from the hydraulic manifold beneath the hydraulic pump back to the hydraulic reservoir. The high pressure line develops leaks due to corrosion and transfers hydraulic fluid from the hydraulic reservoir to the transmission. 

Until you have time to make repairs, if the leak is not severe, you can transfer fluid from the transmission back to the hydraulic reservoir, and continue operating. But, you should have the same fluid (Universal Tractor Fluid UTF equivalent to Ford spec 134D) in both the tranny and hydraulic reservoir. 

The repair for this problem involves one of the following procedures:
1) Replace the hydraulic tubes that run through the transmission. Requires splitting tractor.
2) Install smaller diameter hydraulic tubes inside the existing tubes that run through the transmission. Does not require splitting tractor.

Walt's Tractor Parts has these tubes, and probably others can supply them as well.


----------



## bombard16 (Jul 31, 2012)

harry16 said:


> The 641 hydraulic system has 2 tubes (suction & pressure) that run through the transmission from the hydraulic manifold beneath the hydraulic pump back to the hydraulic reservoir. The high pressure line develops leaks due to corrosion and transfers hydraulic fluid from the hydraulic reservoir to the transmission.
> 
> Until you have time to make repairs, if the leak is not severe, you can transfer fluid from the transmission back to the hydraulic reservoir, and continue operating. But, you should have the same fluid (Universal Tractor Fluid UTF equivalent to Ford spec 134D) in both the tranny and hydraulic reservoir.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. I looked at Walts for he smaller tubes, but I didn't see them. Can you give me an item number or link?


----------



## bombard16 (Jul 31, 2012)

I think I found the parts you referred to. 


D you think this would also correct the slow lifting even when full of fluid?


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Depending on the magnitude of the leak, it could have some affect on lift performance. Another consideration - did you have hydraulic fluid in the hydraulic reservoir (or maybe gear oil). Gear oil would slow it down. Especially when cold. The hydraulic reservoir should have UTF in it.

Check with Walts Tractor Parts regarding the part number you need. (UF75513, UF75502, UF75501) 

Try a yahoo search for HYDRAULIC OIL OVERFLOW FROM TRANSMISSION. There's a good forum diiscussion on the internet regarding this subject.

Also try a yahoo search for FORD 601 WORKMASTER MODEL 641. There's another good forum discussion on the subject.

This is not a real big job, probably half a day, but it is critically important that you plan every step so you are readily prepared. 

Also take care that you don't lose any of your cleaning tools inside the tube or reservoir


----------



## caroletackett (Dec 18, 2013)

Got a 641 workmaster with a 3. Lift that only lift half way up. What would be the problem?


----------



## Big_T (Dec 1, 2011)

If you are going to try doing it yourself, you will need an I&T FO-20 Shop manual for your tractor. Cost about $30 on ebay. Very useful manual. 

Most likely your 641 needs a new cam follower pin and cam buildup/weld repair. Plus linkage adjustment per the alternative procedures in the FO-20 manual. 

You have to pull the lift cover (heavy - get a helper)

While you have the lift cover off, you might as well do a complete lift cover re-seal/rebuild. You can get lift cover kits from your CNH dealer, or internet sources.


----------

